# bilbao ferry terminal overnight parking 2013



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

Wondered if anyone has recently used the ferry port for overnighting on arrival in Spain on the late afternoon arrival. Im meaning the parking area adj to the arrivals area and not any other car park in the city/port area.
cheers sue and andrew
( jan 15th crossing)


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Sue

I parked inside the port just by the ferry berth and slept the night there, it was quiet and without hassle. This was last year when I got the P&0 ferry to Portsmouth from Bilbao. I dont suspect this have changed.

Good luck

Jo


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It was okay last January when we stayed after landing, if you look on the Brittany Ferrys port map for Bilbao there used to be a message on there about it.

Mike


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We stayed at the Brittany Ferries parking area in April at Bilbao . They even checked us in and with a dog in the evening before to the secure area and just had to drive aboard in the morning . Toilets and cafe as well


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*details and video of free overnight parking at Bilbao port*

just back from bilbao,if you have an early morning sailing then roll up about 2 ish and they will check you in, issue tickets and let you overnight in the loading lines ...nice and secure and with good free wifi from the new cafe adj. cafe toilet during the morning. If like some you rock up after business hours close you can still overnight in the queue for the check in..also nice and secure

ive posted a vid at the link below 





cheers sue and andrew


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, you can stop on the dockside on arrival. We did in January.
The staff will direct you there but you can't really miss it.
Quitens down as soon as all the vehicles are off the ship.
It's free and there is free wifi too.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*a bit more help*

also if your going to due some" *** and booze shopping" it might be better to do it outside bilboa as the road system along the congested coastal strip is a little manic ( and im a born and bred white van driver in my other life)...the Carfour has a good selection of high-end wine and spirits but no big boxes of cheap plonk!


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*a nice first nights aire if arriving at Bilboa*

Vitoria Gasteiz make a lovely first night aire,secure and peaceful in large designated motorhome aire, full service and free .the city is interesting too

link below to video i made


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That's a coincidence, we stayed at Vitoria twice on a recent trip.

I've just put an entry into the database, it would be appreciated if you could maybe add a quick review....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=12056

Pete


----------



## NG2 (Mar 7, 2010)

By means of an update on the booking in process, etc at Bilbao, we have just got back from the Bilbao – Portsmouth ferry. We arrived on the Monday afternoon at 3pm (with ferry due to leave Tuesday morning at 1030). Booking in for the Monday was available from 1600 – 1900 and after receiving your boarding cards; you could then park in the allotted lane for boarding the next morning.

The café wasn’t open at all after we arrived, but opened about 0700 on the Tuesday morning. Hot drinks and some basic snacks/ Tapas (€1) if you wanted it.

After being booked in, you were ‘free’ to walk in and out of the port and in terms of trying to get something to eat and drink, there is a ‘Truckers’ bar that is quite close where you could get a beer and Tapas and was open until 2100. (They seemed happy to serve non Truckers).

This is located about 500 metres from where you will be parked and you need to walk back out past the barriers that allowed entry into the port, go up the hill a little, cross the zebra crossing and on the right (down the hill) you will see a separate dark brown building opposite a Petrol Station– which is the place you need. 

This seemed the only viable option as we were told the nearest town was at least a 45 minute walk away.

We boarded around 0830 on the Tuesday morning.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*thanks NG2*

Thanks for the update
We also found the cafe closed next to the overnight boarding lanes and the truckstop cafe looked a good bet for good food and company but it was piddling it down so we gave it a miss. The overnight lanes are great and feel really secure for people who might not normally "overnight" whilst on holiday and are available to caravans and MHs.

A bonus is the free wifi which, to peeps who know what Bittorrents is , is a great opportunity to catch up on movie downloads as the bandwidth is unrestricted!

my initial warning about the frantic local motorway/A roads stands....i was amazed how different the driving style was to the south of Spain

thanks again 
Sue and Andrew


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Have I got this right? If you arrive from UK at Bilbao late afternoon in winter, say 6pm, you can park up overnight at the loading area and drive off in the morning to head south?


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*reply to wug*

the real benefit is for folks travelling back to the UK on early sailings,ive not used it on arrival from the uk. I would recommend you travel on to an aire inland even if arriving at 6pm
andy and sue


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The better and most practical answer, arriving or departing is to go to Zierbena village about 5 mins drive from the entrance roundabout to the Port. (at the end/start of the N644) 

There is a nice and quiet car park overlooking the small marina harbour of Zierbena Puerta and the village of Zierbena has shops and restaurants.

Alternatively use the sae front or car park at Zierbena La Arena on the other side of the headland. Again shops, cafes and bar restaurants. About 15 mins over the hill.

Don't try to drive a large MH through Zierbena village, the main street is very narrow and traffic light controlled, one direction at a time, ie don't try to go to Zierbena La Arena from Zierbena Puerta


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, all, for the info.


----------

